# 400mm f/2.8 IS and 70-200 f/2.8 IS II



## Axilrod (Dec 26, 2011)

I found a guy that's asking $5500 for both ($4000 for the 400 and $1500 for the 70-200). I'm pretty sure I could talk him down to $5k and both are in mint condition?
Strictly from a resale standpoint, if you guys had an extra $5k laying around and had time to sit on them, would you do it?

MSRP on the 400mm f/2.8 IS is $7999.99 and $2499 on the 70-200 (so over $10k new). Even if I sold the 400 for $5k I would pretty much be getting the 70-200 II for free...


----------



## tron (Dec 26, 2011)

It seems too good to be true!

You have to check:

1. Whether the serial numbers are not reported as stolen.

2. Whether the 70-200 is indeed the 2.8 IS version II and not version I (That's easy)

3. The condition of both lenses especially the condition of the 400 2.8 which cannot 
have a protective filter.

4. To have in mind that the 400 2.8 is very heavy (and maybe this alone could be a genuine reason for sale by itself)

5. To compare with the real street prices (for example 70-200 2.8 IS II now is 2069 and not 2400 for example)

Anyway it still sounds very good.

You can at least check the equipment...


----------



## 1982chris911 (Dec 26, 2011)

Sounds like a deal - especially for the 400mm f2.8 which is really a low price for a mint condition lens - However you should consider the usability of this extremely heavy lens if you are not a Pro Sports or Fashion (Portraits with strong bokeh) shooter. For wildlife (esp birds the 400mm is mostly too short without extenders) 500mm or 600mm f4.0 are the better choice here ...


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 26, 2011)

1982chris911 said:


> For wildlife (esp birds the 400mm is mostly too short without extenders) 500mm or 600mm f4.0 are the better choice here ...



I am not sure that I would go birding with a 5DII that the OP has - but deer sized animals would be OK

However the 400 f/2.8 is a great medium tele on the 5D2 and great for longer portraits (remeber this is the same as a 250 on a crop)

The 70-200 f/2.8 II makes a good portrait lens and is used by a lot of wedding togs with their 5D2


----------



## bobthebrick (Dec 26, 2011)

Definitely go for it. What a bargain. Do you know why he's selling them?


----------



## traveller (Dec 26, 2011)

Axilrod said:



> Strictly from a resale standpoint, if you guys had an extra $5k laying around and had time to sit on them, would you do it?





1982chris911 said:


> Sounds like a deal - especially for the 400mm f2.8 which is really a low price for a mint condition lens - However you should consider the usability of this extremely heavy lens if you are not a Pro Sports or Fashion (Portraits with strong bokeh) shooter. For wildlife (esp birds the 400mm is mostly too short without extenders) 500mm or 600mm f4.0 are the better choice here ...



He's simply trying to make a profit on the 400mm F/2.8L IS, so I'm sure he doesn't give a hoot how good a match it is for his 5D, how good it is as a birding lens, or how heavy it is (except for shipping charges). I'd be very careful about this bargain, read Tron's advice carefully - $5500 seems more than a bit on the cheap side... If it looks to good to be true...


----------



## UncleFester (Dec 27, 2011)

Unless this guy is hurting $$-wise real bad, divorce, foreclosure, etc. $4000 for the 400 does not make sense.

Just my opinion, something smells fishy.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2011)

UncleFester said:


> Unless this guy is hurting $$-wise real bad, divorce, foreclosure, etc. $4000 for the 400 does not make sense.
> 
> Just my opinion, something smells fishy.



Concur. There's one on my local CL listed for $5800. Street price was ~$7200 when they were available.


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 27, 2011)

UncleFester said:


> Unless this guy is hurting $$-wise real bad, divorce, foreclosure, etc. $4000 for the 400 does not make sense.
> 
> Just my opinion, something smells fishy.



$1100 seemed too cheap for the 14L II and the thing was perfect. 

The guy with the 400mm listed it for $5k at first and just dropped it over the past few days, and based on the texts we've exchanged I'm pretty sure it's legit (and I've purchased almost every lens I own from craigslist). I'll be able to test the lenses before I buy anything so I'm not too concerned.


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 27, 2011)

Well I guess this kinda answered my question, everyone seems to think its too good to be true : )
So if it is legit I guess they're worth getting...


----------



## dolina (Dec 28, 2011)

Request for the serial number of the lenses and have them verified by Canon USA. Worst thing that could happen is that you bought stolen goods.


----------



## tron (Dec 28, 2011)

tron said:


> It seems too good to be true!
> 
> You have to check:
> 
> ...



Let me add one more suggestion:

6. Even if everything is OK with the serial numbers and assuming that you will meet in person with the seller you can make him sign a document with his (verified) personal details and the lens serial numbers. You never know... (If he has the proofs of purchase you can ask for a photocopy of these too)


----------

